# Social Media for Law Enforcement



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Due to very high demand and the great reviews this class is receiving the Burlington Police Department will be hosting a *3rd*​*Social Media for Law Enforcement* training class on​​*Thursday June 7th, 2012*​​*Hours are from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m.*​​*Cost is only $60*​http://bpd.org/training/social-media-for-law-enforcement/​


----------

